# Where to get college text books



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi my son is taking a few classes at our local jr college. Text books are so expensive through the bookstore at college. Anyone have a favorite website that sells new or used college text books? Any to avoid do to issues? Thanks


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Check out your local friends of the library. Put a ad also on. Craig's list.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Buy used at the book store, you must show VERY early to get those books. 

He needs to rub elbows with the class ahead of him, for more reasons than this. He can buy used at a lesser cost, and even borrow from the individuals ahead.

In a few subjects, electives in particular, many do not require a prerequisite. He can take advantage of that by networking and sharing a pool of books.(e.g. He takes Literature this semester, a buddy takes it next)


----------



## LaDena (Mar 9, 2011)

I had good luck on Amazon. I also was able to borrow a book or two and even buy cheap from someone else who had taken the course ahead of me. I did not have any luck loaning books. I did it once and never got it back so I did not do it again.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

http://textbook-rentals-online-review.toptenreviews.com/



This is a review of the top 10 online textbook rental sites.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

You also want to ask about a used book fair on campus. 
I don't think I ever bought a book brand new when I was in school, I always got them used at the book fair.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Dh buys through Amazon, he has student Prime


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Find the ISBN of the text. Then enter it at Amazon. I have never had an issue with a used book at Amazon other than sometimes it might take over a week to get it. 

For just general books related to the subject, you will find the college professors have shelves and shelves of publisher review copies that they would gladly give away. Publishers send them the books whether they want them or not.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I always looked at the site dealoz.com It helped me find the lowest price of the various textbooks. Usually it was Amazon though.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

half.com!! Great site for used books.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Note also that college professors also have older edition desk copies that they will give away. Publishers change editions each 3 years and the changes from edition to edition are minimal. Often the older edition will work fine. 

Also, find bulletin boards at the college where students post to sell their books.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Definitely check Amazon. I actually rented a book from them this semester for only $16. In the end, I bought it, but we were glad we could rent it to see if it was really worth the money (a college-level foreign language text).


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Yeah he is taking 2 classes this summer so far only 1 class has listed the book he needs and we found it fir rent in amazon for $32. There was one cheaper for rent at Barnes and noble but amazon had an easier return and no shipping cost. And I have had great service from amazon not so much from Barnes and Noble.  

Keep the ideas coming! I need all the help I can get!


----------

